# Recommended soundcard for [headphone] audio listening?



## derivativo (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello!

I'm looking for a soundcard to use with FreeBSD for audio listening, with headphones most of the time. So far I've considered the following models:

Apparently supported:

M-Audio Audiophile 2496
M-Audio Audiophile 192

Apparently non-supported:

Asus Xonar Essence STX 7.1
HT Omega Claro Plus 7.1

Although the M-Audio cards are built towards audio recording, I've read they also have outstanding audio playback. In the end I'd just like to have the best card FreeBSD supports to listen audio with very high quality (lossless mostly).

Thanks in advance! =)


----------



## derivativo (Nov 3, 2011)

Actually, the Asus Xonar Essence STX is supported since OSS 4.2 build 2004, but I haven't found any information about its recording quality on FreeBSD. Also, no detailed information about playback quality too. =(


----------

